# 2015 S-Works Tarmac vs 2015 Tarmac Pro



## packetloss (Jun 2, 2014)

I've seen this question come up a bit, but haven't seen anything addressing the 2015 models.

I had a 2015 S-Works Tarmac for a little over a year. Rear triangle cracked from a recent crash, so I've replaced it with a 2015 Pro.

Geometry and stiffness are exactly the same. The Pro frame was approximately 1/2 pound heavier. The S-Works does absorb road shock slightly better. I wouldn't say the Pro is harsh at all, it is very comfortable, just that I did notice a difference.

Hard to say if it's worth the cost difference. Considering these frames are pretty fragile, I'd recommend the Pro.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I would have gotten the 2015 Pro instead of the 2015 Sworks if my market had a better color combination over the ugly black/blue.

Now,you're calling these frames fragile but given my 85kgs,my 8 bar front/8.1 bar rear and my rough roads I can't really complain so far about my Sworks sturdiness. Fingers crossed. 6.7kg with pedals is not exactly light and I would therefore assume it can take a beating.
I'm selling it for either a Canyon Ultimate or a Giant TCR anyway..


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> I would have gotten the 2015 Pro instead of the 2015 Sworks if my market had a better color combination over the ugly black/blue.


The white and red is pretty sweet... no?



Devastazione said:


> Now,you're calling these frames fragile but given my 85kgs,my 8 bar front/8.1 bar rear and my rough roads I can't really complain so far about my Sworks sturdiness. Fingers crossed. 6.7kg with pedals is not exactly light and I would therefore assume it can take a beating.
> I'm selling it for either a Canyon Ultimate or a Giant TCR anyway..


I'm confused by this part of the post... 6.7 kg is 14.74pounds, that's pretty light. Granted, its not record breaking, but I'd be willing to bet that a Canyon Ultimate or Giant built similarly would basically be the same.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> The white and red is pretty sweet... no?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused by this part of the post... 6.7 kg is 14.74pounds, that's pretty light. Granted, its not record breaking, but I'd be willing to bet that a Canyon Ultimate or Giant built similarly would basically be the same.


Yeah 6.7kg it's not heavy,but still not sub 6kg light. You know,one of those frames you crack by just looking at it. I guess most of the very good weight on the Tarmac Sworks accounts for the DA components. Not complaining tho,and I can't tell the difference from my 7.7kg with pedals 2012 Roubaix on the road.
About Canyon they decided to up the weight a bit on their 2016 Ultimate CF SLX. The 2015 DA one was a 6.2 with pedals beast..not for me,lots of cracked seat tubes out there. Whatever it will be I'm going back to Ultegra,feels solid and the price is right.


----------

